
How to Plot Valentine Heart with Python and Matplotlib - devposter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1J-_Q7Xtbw&t=13m32s
======
mathpupil
That was fun! Liked the bit about XKCD plots too. The two equations used are:

y1 = sqrt(1 - |x|) * sqrt(|x|)

y2 = (-3/2) * sqrt(1 - sqrt(x))

Can someone explain me how to find these equations? I would like to use these
equations but it would be good to know what they mean before I use them. :-)

~~~
susam
Hi!

Thank you! I am the speaker in this video. I have explained these equations
with links to graph plots at this Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/1xwuv3/a_mathematical...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/1xwuv3/a_mathematical_valentine/cffeykn/)
(2014 thread). I hope that helps.

